# Hiding CO2 Diffuser Fluval Spec?



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah inline is the best option for hiding naturally. I'm using UP inline diffuser and Hydor inline heater. Save so much tank space.


----------



## Fornstar (Feb 9, 2012)

roostertech said:


> Yeah inline is the best option for hiding naturally. I'm using UP inline diffuser and Hydor inline heater. Save so much tank space.



Are you running this in a Fluval Spec series? My heater is already hidden in the pump compartment. 

MAtt


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

Fornstar said:


> Are you running this in a Fluval Spec series? My heater is already hidden in the pump compartment.
> 
> MAtt


Ah I totally skipped over the Fluval Spec part. 

I'm not doing CO2 on my spec but I think if you can put the heater horizontally at the bottom of the filter compartment. May be you can replace the return pipe and put in inline co2 diffuser. It looks like it "might" fit.


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

Put some pics up of what you do... I have a spec 5 and am curious. If i do do CO2 I may just do a cheap plastic airstone type diffuser or a bamboo chopstick in the pump compartment.

Just what i was thinking anyways.


----------



## Fornstar (Feb 9, 2012)

Curt_914 said:


> Put some pics up of what you do... I have a spec 5 and am curious. If i do do CO2 I may just do a cheap plastic airstone type diffuser or a bamboo chopstick in the pump compartment.
> 
> Just what i was thinking anyways.


I tried putting it in the filter compartment at the bottom. Got a lot of burping. I may try it again when it's set back up.

Matt


----------



## BlackThumb (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm not running any CO2 in my spec V, but you could try poking a small hole in the pump return tube (as low as possible would probably be a good idea) and insert the CO2 tube through the hole with a piece of bamboo chopstick in the CO2 tubing. Wouldn't that basically create a makeshift inline diffuser?


----------



## mark546 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a ceramic diffuser, the nano ones off evilbay that can be had for 1-2 bucks a piece. I have that in the pump compartment wedged between the glass and the pump. Works very well. It does take an additional 20-30 minutes for the co2 to respond from when I had it in the display area, but looks better. 

The up aqua 8/12 mm fits the stock spec tubing and can handle being submersed for a while. This is on my upgrade list.


----------



## Fornstar (Feb 9, 2012)

mark546 said:


> I have a ceramic diffuser, the nano ones off evilbay that can be had for 1-2 bucks a piece. I have that in the pump compartment wedged between the glass and the pump. Works very well. It does take an additional 20-30 minutes for the co2 to respond from when I had it in the display area, but looks better.
> 
> The up aqua 8/12 mm fits the stock spec tubing and can handle being submersed for a while. This is on my upgrade list.


I am going to try to stick mine in the filter compartment with the disc part turned pointed toward the pump intake. 

Does anyone think that the pump would burn up sucking in air bubbles? 

Matt


----------

